# Show your Nano...no Chatter, Just tank and Specs



## Bjielsl

I want to make a thread where people can post their nano with no chatter please. Just a running photo album of nano's (anything under 10gal)









Tank:
Filtration:
Glass:
Light:
Substrate:
Flora:
Fauna:
CO2:
Misc:
Build Thread:

*External Threads​*Show me where your Nano Is...

*Posts within this thread*
 Bjielsl's MINI-S
 Bryfox86's Cube
 Newman's Shrimp bowl
 BigTom's 12" Cube
 TactusMortus Cylinder
 Atom's 4 Gallon Eheim Aquastyle
 Mot's Marina Cubus
 Wastwater's 11" homemade acrylic cube
 Zergling's 12" Cube
 zchauvin's MINI-S
 Poppyseed's 6.6 petco bookshelf
 Somewhatshocked's List o' Nano's
 kineticcomfort's TPP 5 gal
 J.Kry's Vintage 2.5
​


----------



## Bjielsl

As of Nov 07, 2011









Tank: ADA Mini-S
Filtration: Zoo Med 501
Glass: Aquatic Magic 9mm Set from FleaBay
Light: Archaea 27W
Substrate: ADA Aquasoil powder and some Gravel
Flora: Taiwan Moss & Brazillian milfoil (Myriophyllum aquaticum)
Fauna: Taiwan Fire Red Shrimp (35)
CO2: None
Misc: None
Build Thread:  ADA Mini S - Shrimp and Moss


----------



## bryfox86

Tank: Do!Aqua Cube 25x25x25
Filtration: ZooMed 501
Glass: Aquatic Magic 9mm in and out
Light: retro fitted archaea 13w power compact
Substrate: ADA Sand Congo (S), ADA Mekong Sand (Powder), Caribsea Floramax
Flora:Various Anubius, Taiwan Moss
Fauna: Hypancistrus zebra, Corydoras pygmaeus, Hemigrammus erythrozonus, Pelvicachromis pulcher
CO2: N/A
Misc:NA


----------



## Newman

Tank: 1 Gallon Glass Bowl
Filtration:None
Glass:
Light:13W Daylight CFL 3500K
Substrate:1" layer of Miracle Gro's Organic Choice Potting Mix and 0.5" layer of white playsand.
Flora: Dwarf Sag, Pygmy Chain Sword, _Aponogeton_ sp., Java Fern, Duckweed, Water Lettuce, Java moss, Taiwan moss.
Fauna:Crystal Red Shrimp
CO2:None
Misc:Weekly 30% water changes and weekly feedings.
Build Thread:  Newman's Shrimp Bowl


----------



## BigTom

Kit: 12" cube (25l), 11W light, Dennerle nano corner filter, 25w preset mini heater, ADA amazonia II, local heather twigs

Flora: _Lileaopsis brasiliensis, Eleocharis acicularis, Microsorum pteropus_ 'trident' and 'narrow', _Bolbitis heudelotii_, 'Hong Kong waterfall moss'

Fauna: _Caridinia simoni simoni_

No CO2, very occaisional ferts, sporadic water changes.


----------



## TactusMortus

Tank: TJ Maxx Vase 24" Tall 8" Diameter
Filtration: Toms Mini Filter
Light: Clamp On Aquatop 36 LED Light
Substrate: Pool Filter Sand with Oscomote + Root Tabs
Flora: Myrio Green, Fissidens Fontanus, Crypt Lutea, Anubias Nana Petite, Anubias Nana
Fauna: Cherry Shrimp
CO2: None
Misc: No Added Ferts only bi monthly to monthly water changes
Build Thread: 4 Gallon Cylindrical Nano Forrest


----------



## atom

Tank: 4 Gallon Eheim Aquastyle
Filtration: Internal corner filter (included)
Glass: ---
Light: 7 Watt PowerLED (included)
Substrate: ADA Amazonia
Flora: Vallisneria, Windelov Fern
Fauna: Norman's Lampeyes, Mexican Dwarf Crayfish, Amano Shrimp
CO2: ---
Misc: Lace Rock, Manzanita
Build Thread: ---


----------



## mot

Tank: Marina Cubus
Filtration: Azoo palm hob
Glass: none
Light: 13 W 6700k cfl
Substrate: ADA New Amazonia
Flora: HC, crypt wendtii, nana petite, DHG
Fauna: none yet
CO2: excel dosing 1 drop per day
Misc: stones and wood from local creek
Build Thread:


----------



## wastewater

View attachment 37101


Tank: 11" homemade acrylic cube
Filter: Red Sea Palm filter w/sponge on intake (no filter media)
Light: 26w 6500k G.E. spiral cfl bulb
Substrate: Inert black sand & gravel
Flora: E. parviflorus, S. repens, Java fern, "Kompakt" hygro, frogbit
Fauna: R. heteromorpha, RCS shrimp, Red ramshorn snails
CO2: Pressurized (1 bubble every 5-6 seconds, 24 hrs/day)
Misc: 25w Visi-Therm heater during winter months


----------



## zergling

Just started a few days ago.










MrAqua 12" cube
ADA Aquasoil "NEW" Multi-type
4 yr. old Penn Plax Cascade HOB Filter
Archaea 30cm LED light
Archaea 50W Mini Aquarium Heater


----------



## zchauvin

Started today









Ada mini-s
Eheim 2211
Ada amazonia 2
HC
Pressurized "advanced system" from Ada
Mini solar-s 27w pc

Sorry about the bad pic, Will try to do better but Im working with a phone camera :/


----------



## poppyseed

Tank: 6.6 petco bookshelf
Filtration: aquaclear 20
Light: 2x14 watt coralife fixture
Substrate: eco complete
Flora: HC, DHG, fissidens fontanus, anubias nana petite, cryptocoryne parva, blyxa japonica, riccia
Fauna: 1 betta, 2 or 3 CPDs
CO2: pressurized
Build Thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...m/128094-6-6g-underwater-bonsai-new-pics.html


----------



## somewhatshocked

Note: Build thread for all three tanks is HERE.

Tank: UG - 2.5gal










Filtration: Red Sea Art Deco Nano
Glass: Standard cheapy stuff
Lighting: 26w 6500K Daylight CFL
Substrate: Fluval Shrimp Stratum
Flora: UG, duckweed, Frogbit
Fauna: Soon to be red cherry shrimp and likely N Class Lime Green Endler fry, pond snails, Ramshorns
CO2: DIY 2litre, champagne yeast
Misc: EI Dosing, Osmocote Plus in the substrate

Tank: HC & Dwarf Hair Grass - 2.5gal










Filtration: Red Sea Art Deco Nano
Glass: Standard cheapy stuff
Lighting: 26w 6500K Daylight CFL
Substrate: Fluval Shrimp Stratum
Flora: HC, Dwarf Hair Grass, duckweed, Frogbit, Salvinia
Fauna: Soon to be cherries, Endler fry
CO2: DIY 2litre, champagne yeast
Misc: EI Dosing, Osmocote Plus in the substrate

Tank: Glosso & Dwarf Hair Grass - 2.5gal










Filtration: Red Sea Art Deco Nano
Glass: Standard cheapy stuff
Lighting: 26w 6500K Daylight CFL
Substrate: Eco-Complete
Flora: Glosso, Dwarf Hair Grass, Frogbit, duckweed, evil algae
Fauna: Same as above
CO2: DIY 2litre, champagne yeast
Misc: EI Dosing, Osmocote Plus in the substrate

A bonus tank… 

Tank: My all-purpose 5.5gal plant/shrimp/snail rescue tank that some how ended up with about 10 adult Endlers and 20 fry










Filtration: double sponge, single sponge
Glass: Standard cheap stuff
Lighting: 13w crap CFL that's horrible for plants
Substrate: white sand
Flora: A bit of everything - from Anubias Nana Petite to dying swords, ferns, mosses, floaters
Fauna: Red Cherry Shrimp, Pond Snails, Bladder Snails, Ramshorns, N Class Lime Green Endlers, Batik Nerite with a cracked/repaired shell
CO2: N/A
Misc: While not a quarantine tank, it may as well be. Use it all the time for critters people don't want and it's been chugging along for a couple years.


----------



## raven_wilde

*My 'Ebiwagumi'*










Tank: 6 gallon Fluval Edge
Filtration: Aquaclear Mini HOB
Glass:
Light: 2 MR-11 LED bulbs
Substrate: Fluval Shrimp Stratum
Flora: Xmas Moss, Fissidens Fontanus, Mini Pellia, Cryptocoryne Parva
Fauna: Sakura Red Cherry Shrimp
CO2: occasional dosing of Excel
Misc: 
Build Thread: Raven_Wilde's 'Ebiwagumi' Edge


----------



## Snowflake311

Awesome photos 



My 10 gal that I just upgraded to a 20gal long.
Lighting is 2x20watt CF light
Substrate: is Eco-Complete Plant Substrate
DIY Co2
Ferts : excel , flourish, flourish iron, nitrogen, 
Java moss, xmass moss, Didiplis diandra, Hemianthus Callichtroides, 
Mayaca fluviatilis,HYDROCOTYLE LEUCOCEPHALA Brazilian Pennywort, crypt Retrospiralis.
8 Cherry Shrimp, 8 galaxy danios and 2 otto. 










5gal
20watt CF light 
Whisper 10 filter. 
Flourish plant substrate
Excel, and iron.
Xmass moss, Flame moss, Ricca, Pennywort. 
sparkling gouramis breeding tank soon to be bee shrimp breeding tank.. Needs a background.


----------



## kineticcomfort

Tank:5.5 gal from TPP
Filtration: ZOO MED 501 canister
Glass: UP nano difuser, just put in...
Light: 2x18w coralife each light is 2 9w bulbs 6500k
Substrate: flourish black
Flora: DHG, microsword, crypt parva, marsilea crenata, Riccia, Hydrocotyle sp japan, anubias nana petite, dwarf cardinelis lobelia, java fern, lace java fern, dipidilis diandra, rotala nanjenshan, HM(baby tears), HC, glosso just a stem behind the riccia..
Fauna: some clown killis and a pair of garnderi killis I just moved out
CO2: fluval 88g, bout to switch to a 10lb tank and reg tho..
Misc:
Build Thread: should be on my sig....


----------



## shrimpnmoss

This was a 2.5g.

View attachment 37341


Which is currently converted to this.

View attachment 37342




These are various iterations of my ADA 30c. Earliest to Current.

View attachment 37346


View attachment 37347


View attachment 37348


----------



## J.Kry

*My vintage 2.5 marsh stump*








Tank: garage sale find
Filtration: TOM rapids mini canister
Glass: generic ebay diffuser
Light: 36W Coralife
Substrate: locally collected sand
Flora: Taiwan Moss, random fissidens, MI hairgrass, cabomba 
Fauna: 6 Glo-lites, 1 otocinclus, a few assassins 
CO2: DIY
Misc: Ignore the two rocks out front, they are temporarily growing out some CO finds
Build thread: The Marsh


----------



## Bjielsl

Tank: Vintage Sternco 2gal
Filtration: Azoo Mini HOB
Glass: None
Light: 13W Retrofit
Substrate: ADA Aquasoil power and ADA gravel
Flora: Christmas moss 
Fauna: Currently None
CO2: None
Misc: 
Build thread: Vintage 2gal


----------



## gitusukka

Tank: 2 gal
Filtration: HOB
Glass: Regular
Light: JBJ 18w
Substrate: Aquasoil
Flora: Java moss, UG, HC, Mini Pellia, Marselia Crenata, DHG, Anubias Nana
Fauna: Wild cherries
CO2: Pressurized
Misc:
Build Thread:


----------



## pedropete

i loved this thread! anyone else wnat to share???


----------



## jointbeaker

Agreed. Def. an old thread, but very cool to browse thru.

I'll add mine.

Tank: 5g Fluval Chi
Filtration: AC20 HOB
Glass: Regular
Light: Marineland Doublebright LED (seems to grow, albeit slowly)
Substrate: nothing fancy, PetSmart aquarium black gravel
Flora: argentine sword(?) and green cabomba...
Fauna: neon tetra, oto


----------



## ccorey

*Wal Mart Special*

Tank: 5 gallon cheapy
Filter: Top Fin 10
Light: Marineland 10w 6500k
Substrate: White Sand
Ferts: Diy C02 plumbed into filter intake, Root Tabs, Kent Pro-Plant
Flora: Cabomba, Crypt Undulata, Java Fern, Java Moss, Indian Sword, Wisteria, Crypt Parva.
Fauna: harlequin Rasbora, CRS, Oto's


----------



## Drift Monkey

chatter


----------



## BlueJack

6g fluval edge
Flourite black sand


----------



## Kehy

Tank: 2.5 gallon vase
Filter: none
Light: 40 watt, 10k desk lamp
Substrate: garden dirt topped with fine white gravel
Ferts: seachem flourish and excel
Flora: nymphaea stellata, ludwigia glanduousa, anacharis, myriophyllum (sp?), crypt wendii (?), and anubias nana
Fauna: 4 male feeder guppies


----------



## radioman

Time Setup: 1 month
Tank: Mini-M
Filtration: Aquaclear HOB
Light: 13w cfl
Substrate: Fluval Plant Stratum
Flora: java fern, riccia, java moss, anubias nana, fissidens, floaters
Fauna: RCS, otto
CO2: paintball


----------



## Hayden

Tank: ADA 45-F [4.6 Gallons]
Filtration: HOB
Glass: ADA
Light: Custom LED [4 3w Cree CW's]
Substrate: CaribSea Flora Max
Flora: HC and Dwarf Hairgrass
Fauna: 6 Neon Tetras, Oto
CO2: DIY, Flourish Excel
Build Thread:http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/82824-haydens-ada-45-f.html


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx

Marineland 2.5 gallon 
Lighting - Coralife Mini T5 Aqualight (2x6500k bulbs)(mounted to 2 epoch cliplight mounting brackets)
Filter - Top Rapids Mini Internal Filter
Heater - Marineland Nano submersible heater
Substrate - Eco-Complete Plant Substrate 

Plants - 3 stems of Anachris, 1 Anubias Nana, 2 stems of Water Wisteria, 3 stems of Myriophyllum Spicatum, and moss ball flattened out and attached to driftwood.....


----------

